# Finished my tank tonight =)



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

I just added my last fish to my 29g reef tank  A fuzzy dwarf

I'll probably add more coral down the road and may be forced to add replacement fish and pray they don't become expensive food, but for the most part I'm only worried about my royal gramma. It feels good to have finished this tank!


----------



## Guest (Oct 13, 2007)

pics????????


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Why would you put a fuzzy dwarf lion into your peaceful reef tank?


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

and why in a 29 gallon tank???? I would remove the lion asap. He will only cause you greif.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

The only reason I built my reef is because a friend said, "hey you know you could have a lionfish". I never imagined it would cost this much and I allready can't find my royal but it's the soul reason I put this tank together. I've been working on it for at least 2 months and in the end I stopped short of my stocking list cause large cleaner shrimp and tiger watchman gobies are tough to find and my money flow has shifted elsewhere.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

Your fuzzy most likely ate your royal gramma and will eat any other smaller fish in your tank. Fuzzy dwarfs are also not reef safe just to let you know.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

I found my gramma though if any fish is going to dissappear that'll be the one.

I wasn't aware that fuzzy dwarfs aren't reef safe but this particular fuzzy has been in a 75g reef with several types of coral with no problems at all.

Now that it's in my tank I know it's worth any trouble it causes, amazing looking fish.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

No it is not worth the trouble it causes. Fuzzy dwarfs are messy fish that don't belong in a reef that small. Your corals will pay the price, your cardinals will pay, your royal gramma will pay, your clownfish will pay, your scooter dragonet will pay and any crab or shrimp will pay. Is one fish worth that much? I highly doubt it. Taking a person's advice who probably doesn't know much about the ramifications of putting that fish in your tank is a huge mistake. In the end... don't say I didn't tell you so.


----------



## Ice (Sep 25, 2006)

You have 7 fishes in a 29g tank !??!?! That's too many fishes ....


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

What happened to someone is entitled to their opinion? 30g is the minimum recommended tank size for this fish, I've seen NO problems with it and reefs and i'm willing to lose a few fish.

My cinnamon clown is large enough that it can't be a snack, it will grow enough to not become a snack. The lion has lived in the same tank as another scooter for several months and never ate it. The royal and cardinals are fast fish, the royal hides most of the time and the cardinals are to large to be eaten as of now. Besides I'm willing to lose fish. The tank was setup for quite some time before introducing the fuzzy so everyone is familiar with the tank and capable of escaping.

The squirrel fish and the clown will at some point find a new home, and my water tests perfect so I don't think I have to many fish, everyone has more then enough swimming room.

I'm willing to accept the risks of this fish, what about that don't you understand? I've heard plenty of stories about my friends volitan lion eating expensive fish and it didn't sway me in the slightest. It's my choice and my tank


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

agreed... however its kind of sad to have so much disreguard for a fishes life. These fish aren't captive bred ya know...


The minimum for a fuzzy dwarf indeed is a 30 gallon (with many, MANY, water changes) however, fuzzy dwarfs WILL consume all your inhabitants eventually, and will destroy your reef tank with a messy, green scurge.

Good luck... because your tank WILL need it.


----------



## Kyoberr (Dec 6, 2006)

Good job! It is wierd how these threads can develop into arguments.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

there is no arguement... just a loss of respect and eventual tank crash


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

well sorry if I don't follow your train of thought on fish keeping. Personally I'd rather work on a tank with a friend then argue about ideas on a forum. Sure I didn't end up with the same tank I would have if I had planned it out ahead of time online but in the end I'm happier for having a friend contribute to my tank, may sound insignificant to some but I've enjoyed helping my friends with their tanks and having them help with my tanks. Telling a friend how "his" fish is doing is worth it in the end. Fish get eaten allll the time in the wild and in all honesty it's no crueler then getting a wild caught fish and putting it into captivity. If you want to sit on a pedastal of morals DON'T GET SALTWATER AT ALL. Your no better then me and your very drastic view of the situation is just that, a very very one sided opinion, this fish isn't going to eat everything in my tank and it's not going to eat all my corals. "with a messy green scurge" I think your opinion is skewed on this matter and should be kept just that, an opinion. My friend has been dealing with lionfish for 7+ years and losing fish is simply something that goes along with it, I'm not like you and won't throw a fit because of it. My fish were chosen for being fast and evasive, survival of the fittest. EVERY coral I have has been in the same tank as this fish for a minimum of 3 months.

Saying it will kill all my corals simply shows how skewed you are on this subject, a quick search of the first 4 sites that come up when searching fuzzy dwarf 2 say NO reef compatibility problems the other say add with caution.

Next time you see a thread of mine please just keep your opinions to yourself, you may indeed be very knowledgeable however the hobby is diverse enough to allow for differing opinions, forcing your thoughts as knowledge is simply being an ass.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I'm not saying that your lionfish will EAT the mushrooms... I'm saying his messy habits will create hair algae or another form of algae... and KILL your mushrooms. But what does it matter anyway. I've only had this happen to customers ohhhh one hundred times in the past 5 years. You must realize... I'm not sitting on a pedistal here, I'm just telling you how it is. These fish aren't captive bred, these fish are taken from the ocean... and to get to you, at least 2 others didn't make it there. Fish are a sustainable resource, but they can be over harvested. You see if everyone had the mentality that you do (which a lot of people do) that sustainable resource can and has been overharvested. This is exactly how this hobby WILL get banned.


sigh... I'm not "forcing" you in any way. However, my opinion is just that... my opinion... and I have a right to voice it on this forum. Calling me a name is not very polite and is against this sites policies.


----------



## Reefneck (Oct 15, 2005)

For whatever my little bit of experience is worth, I agree with you FishFirst 100%! My turn to get flamed now.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Your attitude is what is the problem, sure give an opinion but don't be an ass about it. Reefneck shares your opinion but you don't see him going overboard.


----------



## CollegeReefer (Sep 1, 2006)

I had a friend name dave who added a lionfish to his already stucked 30 gallon. I had warned him not to add it but he thought it looked cool which lion fish do look cool. It didn't take long for his other fish to slowly go missing. He was able to save his clown which was in bad shape. He then began overfeeding the lion which took care of one problem (lion eating other fish) but he soon found that he couldn't keep his water quitly in check which caused the entire tank to crash killing all inverts and all fish including the lionfish. Now is it possible that you have a very well trained lion that won't chase after your fish and will only eat when given food....yes but best be tha you keep an eye on all of the tank mates and if you start to see signs of agression you might want to take the lion fish out and qt it till you get a new home for him or qt all of your other fish and fine homes for them, but that is only if you start to see agression or start to find your livestock to disapear.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

Thank you collegereefer, I was in fact unaware that a lionfish would produce such a major bioload issue. Thats all I needed to hear, I'll try keep the fish loss to a minimum as well.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

I don't think I was being rude in the least respect. 
I have seen a lot of potential in you... you've been a great contributer in the freshwater forum. However I encourage you greatly to read "the conscientious marine aquarist" by bob fenner... a much more credible source than I... who sorts out what we can do as aquarists to keep this hobby going in a good way.

You've heard many many opinions that agree with me here... so please please please don't take any offense to my statements and my opinions.


----------



## Betta1 (Jan 5, 2007)

For the most part you didn't try to inform me you simply said remove that fish and your entire tank is going to be destroyed, it took the tail end of the argument for your reasoning behind this to surface.

I was unaware that a lionfish is infact such a huge bioload problem, my friend who has helped me mostly with this tank is incredibly knowledgeable when it comes to fish, they're practicaly his life, though his only downfall is that he overstocks like it's going out of style. I've had major qualms about his stocking habbits but said screw it and worked with him on this tank. The concept of adding all of my fish, fast or big fish, and letting them get used to the tank before adding the lionfish imo was enough to reduce fish loss.

I'm going to keep an eye on this bioload issue as i've got a couple hundred in stocking in this tank and besides who wants a tank with problems? I'm going to act accordingly reguardless of what happens, even if it means finding homes for the other inhabitants (the lion will stay so long as it lives)

Sorry about the argument though the way you approached it put me on the defensive/offensive.

I do however know where your coming from as in the past I've done the exact same thing to people who I viewed to do things wrong, I've learned from working at a chain pet store there are better ways to handle it.

Hopefully this will be behind us and a happy healthy tank will be infront of me.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

lol I leave the lfs behind when I talk on forums. Politeness there is my job... although I didn't really think I was rude in the beginning... I see how it may have come off that way. I was actually just completely surprised... thats all.


----------

